# New Google Search Bar a sign?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

So I got the update a couple of days ago and was waiting to see what everybody else said but nobody has commented that I have seen. The New Google Search bar looks eerily familiar... Could this be a sign of something on the horizon? What do you think?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't use it. Wat does it look like?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Kind of has a certain style to it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

what sign do you speak of?


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

I think I'm as lost as everyone else

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I think he means a update is about to roll out.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

I doubt that means an update is going to roll out...Those market updates are not phone specific...in other words my buddy who has a casio commando "tough phone" can get the same thing...


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Not so true sir. I also have a Droid X and Droid 1 that have not received this update. Even so ICS has been said to roll out to several devices here soon (some sooner than others). It may be wishful thinking but I truly do believe we may be looking at an update here soon. I hope any future updates expand the markets app link abilities as well.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> Not so true sir. I also have a Droid X and Droid 1 that have not received this update. Even so ICS has been said to roll out to several devices here soon (some sooner than others). It may be wishful thinking but I truly do believe we may be looking at an update here soon. I hope any future updates expand the markets app link abilities as well.


I have a droid 2 sitting here that i don't use anymore...on wifi, i just updated my google search and it looks just like the one posted above...maybe you should try to update it if it doesn't show up for you that doesn't make any sense... 
p.s. i guarantee the droid 2 isn't getting ics


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I did try to update the search bar on both and neither would take it. While I probably am just showing some wishful thinking I'm still hopeful.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I already found a bug with it. If you search text that doesn't auto fill (drop down) by the time you are finished typing it and you press the search icon (not the capacitive button) it does nothing. I actually had to press the enter function on my keyboard in order for it to go through. It's just icing on the cake for me. I am not gaining any functionality with this phone.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Huh. I haven't really played with it yet but I'm going to try and see what it does for me.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

It works fine for me. Try clearing the apps cache.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I like it, its a little bigger than the old style.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

I received the updated google search bar yesterday, and today I went back to the old search bar. Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > All tab > Google Search > Uninstall Updates

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I removed the Google search update as it breaks the ability to search in the app drawer.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

thetingster said:


> I removed the Google search update as it breaks the ability to search in the app drawer.


yeah i thought that was lame


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Works for me


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Works for me


 if i go into settings it shows apps selected but it only searches internet based stuff..idk, don't use it anyways but...


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

They don't post a changelog on their Market page, but it almost seems like it is searching my installed apps a little bit better. I haven't done any scientific testing to prove this.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

thetingster said:


> I removed the Google search update as it breaks the ability to search in the app drawer.


Just checked that. Seems like a dumb feature to remove.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it is a sign. A sign of slightly faster search.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

